# Working in Dubai with niqab



## Masria (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am a UK citizen living in Egypt with my Egyptian husband. We are currently discussing coming to work in UAE for a while but I have a couple of questions if anyone could help me please:

1. I am a Muslim and wear niqab (face veil), in your experience will it be possible for me to work there or do companies there shy away from such things?

2. What level of Arabic is usually required in order to obtain a job in UAE?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1. I have seem Emiratis women in banks wearing a niqab, but I suspect that a 'Western' company may not be quite so keen, although nothing will be said. I guess it depends on your field of work and where you'd like to work. Incidentally, quite a few Emirati women (& those here form other GCC countries) wear the niqab, but most are not in employment.

2. Most expats speak little, if any, Arabic, so it is not a requirement. Again, it depends on what you want to do.

If you wear an abaya & niqab, you will be expected to behave more like a local, than other expats, if you see what I mean.

Good luck with your move.
-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Elphaba, you need to stop answering questions so accurately. Leaves no room for the rest of us to comment!



Masria, I echo what Elphaba said!


----------



## Masria (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you very much, I thought that might have been the case. 

My field of work would require a western multinational company so I didn't think it would go too well. Back to the drawing board!!


----------

